# Basement Grow: Large Space



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I have a great space to do this. I am gonna get some clones and gonna also get some feminized seeds. I think I am gonna go with Big Bud for the fem seeds, not sure what type of clones I am gonna get.
This is going to be my first grow attempt, I am a noob but a well read newb. I am gonna do this grow with two other friends to split the initial costs, and for business reasons.
What would you guys suggest for 30 plants to start? I am gonna do the sea of green method. I wanna grow in optimal conditions, and this is by far the most important to us besides safety.
What materials would you suggest? Any links you can show me for good tutorials? 
We wanna do this right the first time, and we are gonna put a lot of work into the building of the area the plants will be grown.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

SOG green method you cant use seeds... well its just not a good idea.... 

If your a newb even if you are well read.. i would suggest starting a smaller setup under a 400w... so you can experience every type of problem before you dive into a large setup and large dough... only because..that last thing you want is to invest mad dough with your boys... then get mites, or mold, or have some mishap.. and your crop goes south... and everyone has nothing... it would be better to get a bit wet.. like a 4x4 space under a 400w HPS.. and you could do 16 plants using SOG method... and your costs would be less..


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Well of course we will do the sog when we have mother plants.
So you would suggest going with 400w HPS and do  16 plants. Cool
That would still be a sweet harvest, 4-6 oz's per plant x 10-16
Sounds good. What 400w hps light would you suggest?  
We are gonna get the nutrition stuff and have good ventilation. I am looking for a good tutorial for a nice design really.
I think we are gonna build with 2 by 4's and then ply wood it off. I wanna go either white paint, or get the plastic with one side black, one white.

I think the most important thing is we are gonna start with great seeds. 
The first time we expect some problems with growing, but we still expect some buds and be able to get clones to start the sog.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

Pranic's Suggestion​
while growing with your friends seems like a cool idea and profitable, i don't suggest it. what happens when you and your friends get into an arguement over how your going to split your yeild, one guy gets pissed of and narcs?
what happens when one person decided to blab to someone else about how they have a part in this great basement grow? what happens when the leo are knocking on your door? not theirs... yours. as the old saying goes, don't count your chickens before they hatch. well what happens when your friend is mad because half the plants go male, and the yeild isn't as big as you all thought it would be. just think of all the possiblities that could go wrong. 

when you grow no one.. and i mean no one is supposed to know. heck, i would even bet that some of the people on this forum even hide their grows from significant others. We as a community of culitvators these days live in a world where we have to hide what we do, to survive. You don't wanna end up in jail for growing weed do you?  "Grow for yourself, By Yourself."

I am only bringing this up because you said in your post about you all getting into a business venture. even then people get greedy, and you don't want to become victum to that... its a hard road. Really i have no room to talk consiedering I too make profit from weed. (for all mods who are reading this: i am just stating a fact, i am not trying to or saying that selling marijuana is a good thing so please don't yell at me, i'm just trying to get a point across.) Every week i find myself in my piss *** city, making runs for people a little higher up than me, i make my cut and then i go home. thats the way it has to be if your hustling the streets. if you get busted, which would you rather on the street with an 8th on your way to make a deal, or in your house.. your home.. with a whole grow operation?  Think about it.

If your growing personal, it should be just that personal. :aok:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

continuing on with the rest of my response

start with seeds work your way up to cloning. don't bother with fem seeds, i know alot of people say they are great, but honestly whats the point... if you stress your plant out too much it may go hermi anyway right, and besides the added price, you can just pull your males. as for strain i would suggest northern lights. but thats about all the information i can slang your way, i hope you didn't get offended by my post, but i hope you do think about what i said.
-pranic


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Well right now I have little option but to go into bis with 2 others. It will be at their house and they are going to split the costs. We are all gonna have meetings and **** about the finances and the cuts of money. These two people are pretty harmless and I am looking at this first time as a learning experience and a source of capital to start my own personal place.
Yes there is a lot of risks with doing it with other people, but for one thing I won't be living there so I don't have the risk of getting busted.
Also an incentive is a I know some people that would want bulk asap as much I can give. So basically the bis will be run like one. 
We already agreed to have meetings about ****, and think optiminal. Concerns have came up but we are all on the same boat.
We just really wanna focus on getting the first design as perfect as possible. We will spend the money and take the time to get it as professional as possible. 
As soon I get some capital I will have my own place to go on my own, and leave them with what we made, and of course get paid off. Then when it is my turn I will have some good experience under my belt.
Thank you for the concerns, and suggestions.
Have any good links for designs?

I think I might go with big bud, sounds the best for noobs and is a high yielder. Gremlin is looking pretty good to.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

how big is the space your lookin at... an estimate... not asking for exact specs just curious..


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Were looking at around 10x10 or bigger. Basically one side of a whole basement can be used, but were gonna use a space where electricity spike will not be noticed. We are shooting to be doing like 20-50 plants by our 3rd grow. The basement will be secure, we are gonna put a pad lock on it and the a lock on the door to the entrance to the room. 
One of the issues we have to look into is the smell when harvesting, because the neibours would call the cops. 
So we just have to be very careful about the vent going outside, and make sure no smell goes out with it. Or maybe we can look for an alternative than having it vented outside.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

humm.. soil or hydro?


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

I think we are going to go with soil because hydro looks like a pain in the ***, and most people around here associate hydro with Beasters/ aka BC nug and look down on it. It would be harder to sell, and looks to be a pain in the *** to set up with all the tubing and ****.
Plus soils seems to bring higher yields.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

thats debatable about the yeild thing.. because many different factors can greatly increase or decrease your yeild.  why would they associate it like that.. not like someone on the street knows how the pot in the baggy was grown.. all they care about if it's gonna get them high... honestly.  but yeah i always thought hydro looked like a pain in the *** too... thats still why i haven't tried it.. but it does have it's beneifts.  if ur gonna gowith soil, start your plants in what your gonna finish them in... that way you won't have to transplant it's just eaiser that way. a 3gal or 5 gal pot would work per plant, depending on the size you want them.


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Well we are always flooded with BC nugs, and this area really dislikes them. People can tell what the hydros and beasters look like, because they have been around for a good 10 years.
Ok so start in what we are gonna finish them in. Once we have the females seperated we will take clones, and have three sections for fruit, veg, and cloning. 
Is there a good light you would suggest? say for 20-30 plants in flowering face?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

if your really gonna do it at a big size... buy yourself a few shop lights with flours for vegging and get yourself a good hps set up for flowering. and you'll need a dry dark room for drying then you'll wanna cure your buds for at least 2 months is my suggestion... 4 months of curing now thats some good taste..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

HPS isn't cheap mind you.


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Any suggestions? like can you link me somewhere as example?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 3, 2007)

Dont do it..

People say alot of stuff, about what they would do and etc.
As soon as they get some heat, "MANY" sing like a Fing canary,
squeel like a pig and etc....

Ventures like this ruin friendships even worse jail time.

IMO.. unless you are truely a good/great grower, can't really
make $$ selling MJ.. especially if you smoke..

Goodluck..


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

I grew with friends on many occasions,caught them stealing the plantsetc..Its a nightmare!!!!!you lose your bud and your buds!!!!!!EVEN IF NONE OF YOUR FRIENDS BETRAYED YA AND SOMETHING BAD HAPPENED<EVERYONE WOULD BE BLAMING EACH OTHER!!!!THERS SOMETHIN ABOUT IT,IT TURNS BEST FRIENDS INTO GREEDY MONSTERS!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree, I know people who grow. but we keep it seperate and share our own bud with each other. No money to be made.
but when it comes to the grow itself..we never see each others grow or location. Its a private thing. We don't even admit to each other we grow...even though we just know...where else does all this bud appear for free 
but...I'd keep your venture to yourself and worry about #1 when it comes to growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 3, 2007)

> Also an incentive is a I know some people that would want bulk asap as much I can give. So basically the bis will be run like one.


Just a heads up. We aren't allowed to discuss commercial grows in the forum. I'm sure a mod will come along and tell you the same. Good luck with your babies though.


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm well I will present these issues with our next meeting. I think that the best bet is to keep the operation very small, that way not a lot of money is involved.
I am talking one 400 watt hps light, and around 9 plants. These plants will be most likely big bud, or a variation of big bud.
The big bud says it produces around 400-600 grams per square foot. That is enough to shake a stick at and keep us happy enough. I know it's not a good idea to count the chickens before they hatch, but this is a longer term vision, with all the right equipment and nutrients. 
Even though you are all against it and I should listen I wanna go forward because this has a low risk, and low investment rate. It will be cool just to have a fat head sack.


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 4, 2007)

Well after much consideration and time to think I am gonna take the advice you guys gave me. I will not include myself with the operation with two others.
I have a other plan. I wanna do a small efficient operation in my closet. I wanna go with lowryder 2
I have read Brouli journal and I am excited.
One question, maybe someone can point me with a link to a good hydro setup, that will help the lr2 flourish.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm going to point you in the direction of the grow room and set up design forum


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 4, 2007)

Funkmaster..

you are making a wise/good decision.  Trust me..

IMO:  i would grow soil first.

I debated myself whether to go Soil/Hydro.
Soil is cheaper, less involving and ALOT more forgiving.
Hydro is faster, more expensive, and if you **** up 
your whole CROP is gone.

goodluck


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 4, 2007)

ON a second note:

when you start growing and get into a cycle.

Do what I plan on doing with my friends..

Im going to tell my buddies.:.

'dude, i met someone that grows the super chronic, blue berry,
white rhino and ice and is generious.  Its $500 a oz.
Give them a little nug for a taste.

Rest will be history..  I WILL recoupe my grow room cost. one way
or another.  and Save myself 7K a year on smoke.   =  )


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 4, 2007)

> Its $500 a oz.


Thats generous? Lol.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

i dont know where your from but 200$ an oz. is outragous around these parts,no matter what it is!!!!!!WE CAN GET ANYTHING FOR LESS!!!!!not trying to discourage ya but thats totally rediculous!!!!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yup sharing is nice... wish someone would share with me


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> ON a second note:
> 
> when you start growing and get into a cycle.
> 
> ...



Bud must be outrageous there! I would barely be able to push that for $250 an ounce. People just aren't prepared to pay that around here.
'


----------



## TheFunkMasterFlash (Jul 4, 2007)

The headies go for like 300-380 a oz
50-60 1/8


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2007)

TheFunkMasterFlash said:
			
		

> The big bud says it produces around 400-600 grams per square foot.



You might want to check this again.  I'm sure that the yield is 400-600 g per square meter--over 10 square feet.  And this is under optimum conditions


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i don't care how great the weed is i'm not paying over 250 for an oz i'd smoke brick weed first.. lol   where bouts you live funk.. like general area so i know never to buy my trees out there


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

Get Real People!!!!!i havent paid for it in 25 years!!!GROW YOUR OWN AND SMOKE YOUR OWN AND SHARE!!!!!!PEACE!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Why are you posting like 18 times in every thread?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 5, 2007)

for kine bud around here, its top dollar.

yea i can get swag, dirt, bush, or what ever you wanna call it.
for like 80 a oz.  after deseeding/desteming and getting a headache
makes the 450-500 A+ Kine bud not so anally abusive.

hence im gonna grow my own sheet


----------

